# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Invert colors in pdf

## Phyrexicaid

I am using Ubuntu netbook remix.

I read quite a few ebooks on my netbook, screen is the perfect size once I've rotated the page.  Only problem is, black on white isn't great for the eyes.

I know I can invert the PDF using mogrify directly, but the end quality is terrible (not good for reading).  I can also use imagemagick to convert the PDF to images, invert, then back to PDF.  That works, but is very time consuming.

How can I invert quickly?  Foxit reader for windows has this capability, but not the Linux version.

----------


## Phyrexicaid

> I am using Ubuntu netbook remix.
> 
> I read quite a few ebooks on my netbook, screen is the perfect size once I've rotated the page.  Only problem is, black on white isn't great for the eyes.
> 
> I know I can invert the PDF using mogrify directly, but the end quality is terrible (not good for reading).  I can also use imagemagick to convert the PDF to images, invert, then back to PDF.  That works, but is very time consuming.
> 
> How can I invert quickly?  Foxit reader for windows has this capability, but not the Linux version.


I am now running the windows version of Foxit under Wine, seems to work.  Download the zip file, not the executable installer.

(A native solution would have been nice though)

----------


## notlistening

If you are using compiz then you can choose to put any window or the whole screen into negative by using the  keyboard Windows button + m for everything and + n for an individual window. Then use the same combination of the windows buttons the scroll wheel on a mouse to zoon in and out still with good quality.

----------


## arky

Run xpdf -rv (reverse video) option

$xpdf -rv <filename>

----------

